# How does your cat show affection?



## Carlos_Huyke (Aug 4, 2009)

I was wondering what other cats do to show affection

My cat tito always wakes me up by rubbing his head against my face and purring like a moter sometimes when i ignore him he bites my nose lol
Poe Poe just randomly comes up to me and starts licking my nose 
I realy dont know why they like my nose so much!
     
So whats some stuf your cat does!


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

HEHEH, thats sweet, my Mr Higgins dose similar things. He stands on my chest while im sleeping and rubs on my chin, pulls on my neck chain, and yanks on my earrings. he like to SHOVE his nose at you. he will actually stick his nose IN MY NOSTRIL, wich is very effective in waking me up. cold wet kitten nose jammed up your nose feels funny. if i keep ignorning him, he will stuff his nose into my ear, and purr as loud as he can.....completley impossible to ignore. he meows a lot two, not loud, but very fast, like MEOMEOWMEOWMEOWMOEW. also....and this freaked me out when it first happend, if my chest is uncoverd while im sleeping, he will bite my nipples  i woke up freaked out going "NNOOOOOOO MR HIGGINS!!!!BAD KITTY!!!!!" hes a silly cat, he likes to nibble on any sensitive little bit of flesh he can get. 

Allie is a little more mellow, she just has a really sweet and soft purr-meow, and she looks at you with sleepy eyes and makes that rattleing meow. When my wife and i go to bed, allie likes to sleep on my wifes pillow, wrapped around her head, and she will lick her hair. Some times i wake up giggling because Allie is laying next to me, attacking my side, tickling the crap out of me. then once i wake up, she just sits up and starts mewoing at me. though latley, due to a sore leg....she isnt affectionate all that much. but she still allways runs to the front door to great us when we come home.


----------



## Carlos_Huyke (Aug 4, 2009)

i love it then they purr next to your ear just wanna grab them and kiss them like crazy


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

The biggest things are the nightly and morning greetings with headbutts, cheek nuzzling, purring and sometimes licking.

Then there's the following me everywhere thing that goes as far as hanging out behind my chair now. One of them will invade my chair soon.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, Nina likes to make bread on any part of me that's soft, and those nails are hidden by long fur, so I have to protect myself. I feel sorry for her though, because she purrs away, and seems to be so happyl So I pet her and leave my hand near her head. She gets busy washing my hand and (temporarily, at least!) forgets to make bread! I think when they wash us, we are their kittens. Bless their hearts! :luv


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Makin' Biscuits!!


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

Dave_ph said:


> Makin' Biscuits!!


LOL...Mr Higgins was making biscuits on my NECK last night......didnt feel very good! but he sure seemed happy, so i let him go at it for a while


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

umm well my face gets rubbed against, they lick my nose and feet lol, the usuall rub agains the leg, and im not sure on this one a paw with no claw to the chin


----------

